# 16 Zoll MTB was gibt der Markt her?



## Frostfalke (17. April 2022)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Junior soll mit 50ger Schrittlänge nun langsam mit Papa auf die Trails. Steht nun die Frage nach dem richtigen Bike. Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für mich? Was ich auf dem Schirm habe, ist Early Rider Seeker X16. Gibts da noch Konkurrenz, die man mal anschauen kann? Was ist in dem Alter schon sinnvoll? Schaltung + Federung sicher nicht. Aber Scheibenbremsen ggf?

Lieben Dank für Euer Fedback!


----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2022)

Ich höre es zwar schon, aber weniger Kraftaufwand beim bremsen macht auch den Kids das Leben einfacher .. Scheibenbremse gab es bei uns leider erst ab 16" heute würde ich auch beim 16" darauf schauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (18. April 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich höre es zwar schon, aber weniger Kraftaufwand beim bremsen macht auch den Kids das Leben einfacher .. Scheibenbremse gab es bei uns leider erst ab 16" heute würde ich auch beim 16" darauf schauen ...



Ja, denke auch. Das X16 hat sie ja dran. Ist aber auch das Einzige. Hab bei meiner Suche noch gefunden:

Cube = Rücktritt-MTB WTF?
Specialized = Felgenbremse, 2 kg schwerer und fast so teuer wie das Early Rider
Scott = Felgenbremse und andere Größeneinteilung. Da würde er nur noch ein paar Monate auf das 16ner passen und dann das 20ger brauchen und das hat schon Schaltung und da ist er noch nicht fitt genug für.

Wie sieht das aus, bremsen die Kids bei Scheibe schon mit 1-2 Fingern oder noch die ganze Hand?


----------



## gerison (18. April 2022)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Junior soll mit 50ger Schrittlänge


Da gibt EarlyRider schon 20" als Größenempfehlung an. Und die Empfehlungen für deren Radl passen recht gut. Vielleicht checkst Du das noch mal.


----------



## Frostfalke (18. April 2022)

gerison schrieb:


> Da gibt EarlyRider schon 20" als Größenempfehlung an. Und die Empfehlungen für deren Radl passen recht gut. Vielleicht checkst Du das noch mal.



Hmm... ich habe jetzt bei Bike Components auf der Early Seite geschaut, da wird bei der Größe fürs X16 105-120 cm angegeben. Meiner ist 110 (4,5 Jahre). Bei der Satelhöhe/Sitzlänge verwirrt mich die Sache ein wenig. Da steht:

- empfohlen für Kinder zwischen 3,5 und 6 Jahren
 - ab einer Innenbeinlänge von 44,5 cm
 - Sitzhöhe einstellbar von 47,5 - 57,5 cm

Das passt für mich nicht zusammen. Wenn meiner eine Innenbeinlänge von 50 hat, dann sind wir bei 44,25 Sattelhöhe vom Innenlager aus gemessen... . GGf. messen die vom Boden aus die Sattelhöhe?

Beim Seeker 20 steht:

- ab einer Innenbeinlänge von 54 cm
 - Sitzhöhe einstellbar von 56 bis 71 cm


----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2022)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wie sieht das aus, bremsen die Kids bei Scheibe schon mit 1-2 Fingern oder noch die ganze Hand?


Bei uns 2 Finger .


----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2022)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Hmm... ich habe jetzt bei Bike Components auf der Early Seite geschaut, da wird bei der Größe fürs X16 105-120 cm angegeben. Meiner ist 110 (4,5 Jahre). Bei der Satelhöhe/Sitzlänge verwirrt mich die Sache ein wenig. Da steht:
> 
> - empfohlen für Kinder zwischen 3,5 und 6 Jahren
> - ab einer Innenbeinlänge von 44,5 cm
> ...


Mit 1,10 geht z.b. das suburb Bo 20" schon lange problemlos! Mit 1,15 24" Cube...


----------



## Frostfalke (18. April 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mit 1,10 geht z.b. das suburb Bo 20" schon lange problemlos! Mit 1,15 24" Cube...



Ja, ich habe auch gesehen, dass andere Hersteller andere Größenangaben haben. Aber wir wissen ja auch, dass die Reifengröße eher sekundär ist und es auf die Rahmengröße ankommt. Mein Kleiner ist über den Winter 7 cm gewachsen... . Wenn ich Pech habe und das so weiter geht, dann muss ich in 6 Monaten ein neues Bike kaufen. Aber gut, meine Tochter kanns dann später ja noch fahren. Aber wenn ich jetzt schon ein 20ger kaufe, dann habe ich ein Problem, wenn er a) jetzt mal ne Wachstumspause macht oder b) er sicher noch keine Gangschaltung mit 4,5 Jahren sicher bedienen kann. 

Ich würde ihn erstmal ohne Gangschaltung ins Gelände holen wollen, damit er erstmal leichte Trailfahrten lernt. Wenn er soweit ist, kann er dann auch gern Gangschaltung, aber ich denke, ein etwas zu großes Rad mit Gangschaltung ist im neuen, "wilderen" Gelände zu viel auf einmal. Er soll ja auch die Lust nicht verlieren... . 

Insgesamt schwierig .


----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2022)

Schaltung geht  schon, er braucht ja nicht die ganze Zeit drann rum zu spielen, es hilft den Kids aber enorm sobald es Mal leicht bergauf geht 👍. Man kann zum Schalten ja auch Mal kurz anhalten und ihm den passenden Gang einlegen das Bo geht ab 1m mit 1,10 passt es im Gelände richtig gut mir 1,20 schon nicht mehr... Glaub meiner ist mir 3 1/2 darauf gewechselt


----------



## Binem (18. April 2022)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> B) er sicher noch keine Gangschaltung mit 4,5 Jahren sicher bedienen kann


Ach, das geht wir sind mit 5 aufs 20 er umgestiegen aber das Mädel ist klein. Für ersten Monate hab ich gerufen oben und unten, und sie hat passend gedrückt. Ging problemlos. Meist hat sie es  eh vergessen.


----------



## Frostfalke (18. April 2022)

Naja, mein Sohn hat seine Fähigkeiten eher im geistigen Bereich . Der sabbelt jeden an die Wand, war mit 1,5 trocken und weiß sehr viel und lernt schnell. Dafür tut er sich koordinativ und sportlich extrem schwer. Ich hab fast ein Jahr gebraucht, bis er das Kurbeln raushatte. Der ist auf dem Laufrad jeden Berg runter, aber sobald die Pedale dabei waren, führte kein Weg rein. Das ging soweit, dass er das Rad viele Wochen nicht angeschaut hat. Erst so mit 3,5 Jahren ging es gaaaanz langsam aufs Rad. Da bin ich noch ein gebranntes Kind... . Bei meiner Tochter ist es übrigens genau andersherum. Die spricht mit 2 so gut wie gar nicht, wirft und fängt aber schon Bälle... . Sachen gibts... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2022)

Das ist ganz normal.. je nach Sport und auch in anderen Bereichen ist das bei meinen beiden nicht anders...


----------



## Achtzig (18. April 2022)

Trotzdem: Größe und Alter schreien doch nach 20“. Ggf mit kleinem Rahmen, da gibts ja einige. Und wenn da die Schaltung dran ist schadet das doch nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2022)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Größe und Alter schreien doch nach 20“. Ggf mit kleinem Rahmen, da gibts ja einige. Und wenn da die Schaltung dran ist schadet das doch nicht.


Sehe ich persönlich auch so nur weil das Rad eine Schaltung hat ist es ja nicht schwerer zu händeln..


----------



## nicolutz (18. April 2022)

Wo kommst du her?
Falls annähernd aus dem Bereich Nürnberg/Fürth kann ich anbieten mal einen kleinen Pyro 20" Rahmen probe zu fahren


----------



## Achtzig (18. April 2022)

Einen kleinen Pyro 20“ Rahmen? Das wird doch kein twenty small sein?


----------



## nicolutz (18. April 2022)

Ein Twenty Ultralight, ist aber nicht viel größer als der small


Achtzig schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Pyro 20“ Rahmen? Das wird doch kein twenty small sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (18. April 2022)

Örks . Jetzt werde ich ganz unsicher. Erstmal ganz lieben Dank Euch allen für Euer Mitdenken! Ich komme aus Sachsen Anhalt. Nürnberg ist da leider ganz weit weg.

Ihr macht mich mit den Größen auch ganz kirre . Also ich habe jetzt mal bei Woom und Early Rider geschaut. Woom, weil er bis jetzt Woom gefahren ist und Early Rider, weil ich über die Bikes viel Gutes gehört habe. Also das Woom Off 20 ist mit einer minimalen Sattelhöhe von 58 cm (vom Boden) raus. Selbst wenn er das gerade so auf der niedrigsten Stufe fahren kann, ich will ja auch mal den Sattel runtermachen, damit er langsam im Stehen fahren kann. Das klappt da nicht. Gleiches gilt für das Early Rider Seeker 20. 56 cm minimale Sattelhöhe ist zu groß. 

Also schauen wir gern mal auf andere Marken: Was gibts da unter 8,5 kg mit Scheibenbremsen in 20 Zoll?


----------



## Achtzig (18. April 2022)

Ziemlich viel. Wir planen zb ein kubike. Pyro wurde auch schon genannt. Für den Anfang mal…


----------



## nicolutz (18. April 2022)

Zb das Pyro Twenty Ultralight mit Magura MT4 Scheibenbremse, unter 7kg. Da bist du dann allerdings auch schon bei knapp 1000€

Schau doch erst mal bei Händlern in der Nähe oder Bekannten, ob du einen kleinen 20er Rahmen probe fahren kannst, wenn sich dein kleiner nicht halbwegs wohl drauf fühlt, bringts ja auch nix


----------



## Frostfalke (18. April 2022)

Ja Händler in der Nähe . Ich sag nur Pampa... . Mal schauen. In Leipzig vielleicht. Die Kubikes sehen ganz nett aus in S. Wobei mir 800 Euro schon sehr viel sind für  ein Rad, was er nicht so lange fährt... . Das Kubike L ist von der Geo her ja relativ altbacken und nicht mit Scheibenbremsen zu haben... . Das Pyro Ultralight ist nett vom Gewicht her . Mal vom Preis abgesehen, gibts da aber irgendwie keine Geo-Daten dazu oder bin ich einfach zu blöd?


----------



## Achtzig (18. April 2022)

Im Menü bei ‚welches Rad passt‘ nach unten scrollen


----------



## nicolutz (18. April 2022)

Ich glaube du musst dich ein Stück weit vom reinen Kaufpreis abwenden. Überleg, was du in 1-2 Jahren in Wiederverkauf noch bekommst und dich das Rad somit über den Zeitraum kostet. Dann relativiert sich ein hoher Einkaufspreis auch einigermaßen


----------



## Frostfalke (19. April 2022)

Ja meine Tochter wirds ja auch noch fahren. Also eher in 4-5 Jahren verkaufen. Das hatte ich übrigens mit den Kinderwagen auch gemacht . Als ich sie gekauft habe, waren sie beim WV bei ca. 80%. Leider war das 3 Jahre später nicht mehr so... . Da hatte jeder so ein Ding gekauft und man hat sie hinterhergeworfen.

Aber egal, wir haben eben kein billiges Hobby. Ich schlafe mal drüber. Auf jeden Fall Euch allen nochmal vielen lieben Dank, dass Ihr Eure Freizeit geopfert habt, um mir zu helfen!


----------



## Binem (19. April 2022)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich mit den Größen auch ganz kirre . Also ich habe jetzt mal bei Woom und Early Rider geschaut. Woom, weil er bis jetzt Woom gefahren ist


Jetzt ist auch klar warum du ein 16 er suchst, woom hat immer relativ kleine Räder im Vergleich zum Rahmen. Ich würde in 20 Zoll kein woom mehr kaufen.
Da gibt es deutlich bessere.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. April 2022)

Na ja wenn es nach woom geht hätte meiner als er auf 24" gewechselt ist gerade auf 20" gewechselt das er zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits 2 Jahre oder seit 15cm fuhr! Die Rahmen sind von der Geometrie her massiv ungünstig und nehmen den kids die Möglichkeit früh vom besseren Rollverhalten größerer Reifen zu profitieren.


----------



## ChrisXL (20. April 2022)

Kann nur mit Nachdruck KUbikes empfehlen (siehe https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/). Tolle Räder, kindgerecht und leicht - und sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Und in sinnvollem Rahmen halt auch individualisierbar (z.B. 28er-Kettenblatt, breite Reifen etc.). Der Preis relativiert sich in meinen Augen, weil Du es wirklich gut wieder verkauft kriegst (i.d.R. nahe am Neupreis).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (20. April 2022)

ChrisXL schrieb:


> Kann nur mit Nachdruck KUbikes empfehlen (siehe https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/). Tolle Räder, kindgerecht und leicht - und sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Und in sinnvollem Rahmen halt auch individualisierbar (z.B. 28er-Kettenblatt, breite Reifen etc.). Der Preis relativiert sich in meinen Augen, weil Du es wirklich gut wieder verkauft kriegst (i.d.R. nahe am Neupreis).


Leider keine Scheibenbremse... Waren mit dem 16" soweit zufrieden, nur hat meine große immer über die Bremskräfte gejammert, selbst mit xt v-brake... 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## Binem (20. April 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Leider keine Scheibenbremse... Waren mit dem 16" soweit zufrieden, nur hat meine große immer über die Bremskräfte gejammert, selbst mit xt v-brake... 🤷🏻‍♂️.


Das 20s gibt es mit Scheibe als Trail





						KUbikes - Komplette Montage in Deutschland! - KUbikes 20S TRAIL
					






					www.kubikes.de


----------



## delphi1507 (20. April 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Das 20s gibt es mit Scheibe als Trail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist glaube ich aber das einzige oder ? Das l schon wieder nicht, zumindest hat das hier jemand geschrieben. Kommt für mich eh zu spät... Wir sind bei 24"/27,5"..


----------



## Binem (20. April 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich aber das einzige oder ? Das l schon wieder nicht, zumindest hat das hier jemand geschrieben. Kommt für mich eh zu spät... Wir sind bei 24"/27,5"..


Ja aber hier wird ja ein kleines 20er gesucht. Zusätzlich weiss ich nicht ob mit verändertem Vorbau und Lenker die Nutzungsdauer verlängert werden kann und danach ein 24 er mit Scheibe passt da gibt's ja deutlich mehr Auswahl als bei den 20ern.


----------



## Achtzig (20. April 2022)

So ist unser Plan: schnell auf 20s, dann schnell auf 24s und danach ist’s eh vorbei mit dem Felgenbremsenproblem


----------



## honi__ (22. April 2022)

Propain Und Commencal bieten ziemlich gute und günstige 16-20-24 mit scheibenbremsen ......


----------



## Achtzig (22. April 2022)

Aber halt Sack schwer


----------



## Frostfalke (22. April 2022)

So Ihr Lieben,

Familienrat und Junior haben sich jetzt für das Seeker X16 mit Scheibenbremsen entschieden. Helion wäre auch nice gewesen, aber war etwas teuer. Ich weiß auch, dass jetzt bei der "20ger"-Fraktion ein Stöhnen durch die Reihen geht, aber das 16ner war wirklich gut überlegt. Wie gesagt tut sich Junior schwer mit Neuem und Veränderungen. Wir haben ihn schonmal überfordert und er hat dadurch die Lust verloren gehabt, dass wollte ich nicht wieder. Jetzt gehts erstmal mit dem kleinen Bike auf seichte Trails und er soll im Stehen fahren und mit 2 Fingern bremsen lernen. Das reicht erstmal an neuen Sachen. 
Die "kleinen" 20ger kann auch er auch bloß nicht länger fahren, als das normale 16ner, da die Rahmengrößen ja relativ gleich sind und die größeren 20ger - dafür ist er noch zu klein. Ja ich weiß auch, dass 20ger besseres Überrollverhalten haben, aber gerade wenn Junior am unteren Ende der Fahnenstange ist, machen größere Laufräder das Rad träger und schwerer und nicht so leicht handlebar. Hat alles Vor- und Nachrteile. Insofern habe ich mich für den Zwischenschritt X16 entschieden und z. B. Weihnachten wirds dann ein größeres 20ger mit Schaltung geben.

Ich danke Euch allen für die zahlreichen Tips. Fand ich toll!


----------



## Frostfalke (8. Mai 2022)

So noch ein kleines Feedback. Das Rad hat exakt die richtige Größe für Junior. Ich bin froh, dass ich keinen größeren Rahmen genommen habe. Er hat das Rad richtig gut im Griff und hat dadurch richtig Spaß und macht Fortschritte. Er kann inzwischen im Stehen fahren, Bordkanten und kleine Absätze abrollen und traut sich auch schon kleine Abhänge im Gelände zu nehmen. Auch die Notbremsung klappt schon mit Popo hinter. War ein guter Kauf! Er hat jetzt endlich Blut geleckt und will 2-3x die Woche ins Gelände mit Papa. So muss das sein. Hier noch ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus dem heutigen "Training":






Edit: Schade, hier wirds nicht sauber als "Shorts" angezeigt, sondern auf quer. Naja einfach auf Youtube anschauen im Zweifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eric-92 (23. September 2022)

Guten Morgen, 
unser Sohn bekommt zum Geburtstag sein erstes Fahrrad mit Tretern.
Zum kleinen Raser er ist 101cm und hat eine Schrittlänge von 41cm. Jetzt steh ich zwischen zwei Marken, Pyro oder Kubike. Was würdet ihr empfehlen ? 

Schöne Grüße aus dem bayerischen Wald


----------



## Binem (23. September 2022)

Eric-92 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> unser Sohn bekommt zum Geburtstag sein erstes Fahrrad mit Tretern.
> Zum kleinen Raser er ist 101cm und hat eine Schrittlänge von 41cm. Jetzt steh ich zwischen zwei Marken, Pyro oder Kubike. Was würdet ihr empfehlen ?
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus dem bayerischen Wald


das was  gerade lieferbar ist. Qualitativ macht das keinen wirklichen unterschied.
ich stelle noch das Puky in 16 oder 18 zoll in den Raum 








						PUKY LS-PRO 18 - Das leichte Fahrrad für coole Kids!
					

PUKY LS-PRO 18 - Jetzt entdecken! Die neue LS-PRO Serie mit leichtem Rahmen. Kindgerecht und sicher ab 5+.  ►Jetzt ansehen und bestellen!




					www.puky.de


----------



## Achtzig (23. September 2022)

Waren die Puckys nich immer Sau schwer? Des Laufrad vom kleinen zumindest is genauso schwer wie das 20“ ku bon der großen. Kubikes oder Pyro würde ich sehen wie binem. Beides sehr gut.


----------



## Eric-92 (23. September 2022)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ja das Gewicht beim Puky dachte ich auch immer, bis ich auf das LS-PRO gestoßen bin. Hat angeblich nur 5,9kg


----------



## Binem (23. September 2022)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Waren die Puckys nich immer Sau schwer? Des Laufrad vom kleinen zumindest is genauso schwer wie das 20“ ku bon der großen. Kubikes oder Pyro würde ich sehen wie binem. Beides sehr gut.


Puky ist nicht gleich Puky, auch die haben gemerkt es gibt einen Markt für leichte, teurere Räder. 
Qualitativ war immer gut bei Puky


----------

